# Fire in Budapest



## tomahawk6 (18 Sep 2006)

Breaking news. The state TV station is on fire after someone leaked a recording of an official admitting that the government lied about the state of the economy.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Sep 2006)

corruption, violence, graft, extortion, 

I loved Budapest. It was so refreshingly honest in its' dishonesty!


----------



## Blakey (18 Sep 2006)

My god! *Save Captain Jacks!*


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Sep 2006)

News article.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,214385,00.html


----------



## Infanteer (18 Sep 2006)

PB&J said:
			
		

> My god! *Save Captain Jacks!*



Unfortunately, it was shut down in 2003 I believe....


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> corruption, violence, graft, extortion,
> 
> I loved Budapest. It was so refreshingly honest in its' dishonesty!



I believe "Buda" and "Pest" are from an old Hunnish dialect for "Sodom" and "Gomorrah".


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

Morning update:

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/Dozens+injured+in+Hungary+riots+over+govt+lies/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?isfa=1&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060918%2fhungary_protests_060919&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&show=True&number=5&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc



> *Protesters stormed the headquarters of Hungarian state television early Tuesday after a leaked tape revealed Hungary's prime minister admitting officials had lied about the economy.*
> 
> (AP / Bela Szandelszky)
> At least 150 people were injured in the violence, including 102 police officers, one of whom suffered serious head injuries, state television reported.
> ...




More info on site.


I do wonder if the NDP have any comments on this type of Party practices:



> In the recording, Gyurcsany could be heard admitting that his government coalition, which in April became the first in post-communist Hungary to win re-election, had kept the economy afloat through "hundreds of tricks" and thanks to "divine providence."
> 
> Gyurcsany's comments -- made to the Socialists' group of parliamentary deputies -- were full of crude remarks and called into doubt the abilities of some of Hungary's most respected economic experts.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimb (19 Sep 2006)

I don't know about the NDP, that quote sounds more like the Paul Martin fiberals to me. Lying to stay in office, and getting caught admitting to it, is deja vu all over again, isn't it ?

Jim B.


----------



## warspite (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/19/hungary-politics.html



> Last Updated Tue, 19 Sep 2006 10:11:18 EDT
> The Associated Press
> Protesters stormed the headquarters of Hungarian state television in Budapest Tuesday and forced it off the air briefly in an explosion of anger after the prime minister admitted lying about the economy during an election campaign in April.
> Burnt-out cars litter the street in front of the Hungarian state television headquarters in Budapest after protesters stormed the building Tuesday. (Bela Szandelszky/Associated Press) Officials said about 150 people were injured in the violence, including 102 police officers, one of whom suffered a serious head injury.
> ...




Wow things are really heating up on the world stage... a coup in Thialand and now this.


----------



## jimb (21 Sep 2006)

I hate to tell you this BUT, Thailand has had 18 military coups in the past 70 years, and this one has been bloodless.

Jim B.


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

Democracy in Thailand....
There but by the grace of the Military forces


----------



## Yrys (21 Sep 2006)

I'm no economist, but I'm really interested to learn more about the way he did it...
I'm really, really curious (at  the moment )...




> Gyurcsany's comments -- made to the Socialists' group of parliamentary deputies -- were full of crude remarks and called into doubt the abilities of some of Hungary's most respected economic experts.


----------

